# Who has had success with therapy and what kind?



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Just a general question. Have you had success with therapy, and what kind did you have? I'm just gaining information at this time. I think therapy could be helpful for me, but I also don't have money at $100 a session. I just don't. If I know for sure it would work, I would make the money side work. Charging, being more frugal, etc. But my worst fear is spending this kind of money and it doesn't do anything. Convince me it's worth it.  But don't lie, if it didn't help at all, I want to know that as well.


----------



## csm2000 (Oct 25, 2013)

I appreciate this thread. I am facing a giant speed bump in therapy. I have been going to my therapist for a little over a year and things seem to have stalled. I originally started going due to relationship issues w my S.O, worked through those, but keep going because I am carrying around PTSD, SA issues, ACoA crap, blah blah blah. As a result, I have built a pretty big wall around myself that seems to be most obvious IN THERAPY. It is as tho the *concept* of therapy is driving me to hide behind this wall because, God forbid, I don't want to talk about my SELF. Over the past year, I've shared some things, but she has to work to get it out of me. I've recently thought about quitting because I feel like a huge waste of $$ going in there and maybe saying one or two sentences of any worth regarding feelings or fears. I dont think it's a reflection on her, that I will be this resistant regardless of whom I work with - maybe worse, and can see efforts by her to gain my trust. So, how do you open up? My day-to-day life is pretty good, there is some residual goo, however, that I carry around that seems like "Goo on Steroids" when I go to therapy! Does any of this make sense?


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

I have completly overcommed my social anxiety a few months ago with Online Audio Cognitive Behavorial Therapy from this site https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/audio-therapy/overcoming-social-anxiety , it took me 6 weeks I remember but the thearpy has a total of 20 sessions so I guess it depends of how bad your level of anxiety is. Cognitive Behavorial Therapy is known as the most effective threatment for social anxiety


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

I have been in therapy a couple times. First time I was 19 (I'm 32 today). I was also severely depressed and suicidal. I went to the counseling center at my university near the end of the school year. I was in individual therapy that summer, and then group therapy for the semester after that. I had cognitive behavioral therapy. As a result my depression & anxiety got better, and I stopped wanting to die. It continued to help me even after I left therapy because I used the things it taught me (and the readings my therapist gave me) to improve further. It did not cure me though, I have moderate SAD instead of severe SAD, and there have been times where I've relapsed. It helped me recover from relapses, however, by using the skills it taught me. This did not cost me any money, it was free for students at the school. I probably would have killed myself by now if I had not gone to therapy, so it saved my life. A few months of cognitive behavioral therapy is definitely worth it.

The second time I was in therapy was from 2007-09. I had health insurance, so they paid for most of the cost and I only paid $10 per session. I don't remember what she called the type of therapy she used, but it was based on a lot of talking about my past, how I developed these problems, what my childhood was like, etc. This is different from Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, which usually only lasts a few months, is more goal focused, and places more emphasis on the here and now than on how you developed problems. I don't think it was as effective as Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, but I did get a much better understanding of myself. It helped, but didn't cure me. It was definitely more effective than not being in therapy.

If you have health insurance they will probably pay for part or all of therapy for at least a few months, maybe longer. If your income is really low you may qualify for medicaid, and they may be able to pay part or all of the cost of therapy. You might also qualify for Obamacare's subsidies and be able to afford health insurance (which may pay for therapy) through that route. You can probably find a way to pay less than full cost for therapy.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Also, you might want to look into group cognitive behavior therapy if you are concerned about cost. Group therapy usually costs less per session than individual therapy and the research says its equally effective for treating SAD.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Morpheus said:


> Also, you might want to look into group cognitive behavior therapy if you are concerned about cost. Group therapy usually costs less per session than individual therapy and the research says its equally effective for treating SAD.


It may be equally as good for me to be able to be in a room with others who understand what I'm going through.

Thank you for the idea of group therapy. I'll have to look around maybe for some.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

LoungeFly said:


> Just a general question. Have you had success with therapy, and what kind did you have? I'm just gaining information at this time. I think therapy could be helpful for me, but I also don't have money at $100 a session. I just don't. If I know for sure it would work, I would make the money side work. Charging, being more frugal, etc. But my worst fear is spending this kind of money and it doesn't do anything. Convince me it's worth it.  But don't lie, if it didn't help at all, I want to know that as well.


Do you have any kind of insurance? Do you have a job that gives insurance?


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

I have my first therapy session at the social anxiety center tomorrow afternoon. I hope all goes well and I ll try to keep you posted to how it s going. I was going to a place called the Hallowell center for Neurofeedback sessions and it was out of network and id pay the money until I reach a deductible and then get back some money after laying it out once the deductible was met. I then went to a same person once 20 21 sessions were over and then they gave me a machine to take home to continue. Overall i did make progress and it retraced some brain waves. I sitll need help now though and thats why Im going to another center.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> Do you have any kind of insurance? Do you have a job that gives insurance?


My job does not offer insurance, but i do have medical insurance at the price of $312.00 per MONTH. From what I am reading about my plan and it's "benefits" it does not cover mental health. I hope to call them just to confirm this though. And maybe see if they can send me anything about adding mental health care and what that cost might be, although at already $312 each month, I'm not sure how much more I can handle.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

theCARS1979 said:


> I have my first therapy session at the social anxiety center tomorrow afternoon. I hope all goes well and I ll try to keep you posted to how it s going. I was going to a place called the Hallowell center for Neurofeedback sessions and it was out of network and id pay the money until I reach a deductible and then get back some money after laying it out once the deductible was met. I then went to a same person once 20 21 sessions were over and then they gave me a machine to take home to continue. Overall i did make progress and it retraced some brain waves. I sitll need help now though and thats why Im going to another center.


I would like to hear about how it goes.

What kind of machine was given to you? I've never heard of a machine in therapy.


----------



## jeremias (Mar 19, 2013)

I did cbt and exposure therapy during seven months. During my time in therapy I had new experiences and did stuff that I wouldn't have done otherwise, such as working out at the gym, doing voluntary service and going to bars but none of these reduced my anxiety or developed my social skills, so I can say it was mostly useless.
About the cost, it was one of the main reasons I quit. The amount spent on sessions (psychologist+psychiatrist) and medication in these 7 months was close to US$ 2500, a lot of money where I live (and pretty much everywhere else).


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

jeremias said:


> I did cbt and exposure therapy during seven months. During my time in therapy I had new experiences and did stuff that I wouldn't have done otherwise, such as working out at the gym, doing voluntary service and going to bars but none of these reduced my anxiety or developed my social skills, so I can say it was mostly useless.
> About the cost, it was one of the main reasons I quit. *The amount spent on sessions (psychologist+psychiatrist) and medication in these 7 months was close to US$ 2500, a lot of money where I live (and pretty much everywhere else).*


That's a big concern of mine. It's a huge amount of money, and money I don't have. 

I'll have to next start asking about low cost therapy options.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

LoungeFly said:


> I would like to hear about how it goes.
> 
> What kind of machine was given to you? I've never heard of a machine in therapy.


Hey, An mp3 like listening device with classical music, comes with headphones and a mp3 device, I think its supposed to be done with certain exersizes. certain sum of sessions may be advised . otherwise the neurofeedback is done by a therapist and was used since the 40s 50s and 60s, something like that


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

LoungeFly said:


> My job does not offer insurance, but i do have medical insurance at the price of $312.00 per MONTH. From what I am reading about my plan and it's "benefits" it does not cover mental health. I hope to call them just to confirm this though. And maybe see if they can send me anything about adding mental health care and what that cost might be, although at already $312 each month, I'm not sure how much more I can handle.


yea thats to much and that sucks, i cant imagnine that . Maybe try to change your diet though?also the reason I wont return to this place I just went today. I got hit with 100$ for without insurance. I tried to use my payflex card but it wouldnt go through cause it was unrecognizable. Also that the therapist suggested i do group therapy and that the sessions are held on Sat, but I work on Sat. I cant get rid of anymore days during the holidays and with insurance alot of this maybe uncovered I went through so much neurofeedback. I was asked to join the group later and this is out of netowork i beleive. That means I maybe in a hole, the insraucne for the airport was never that great. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Dalmat (May 5, 2013)

Empty7 said:


> I have completly overcommed my social anxiety a few months ago with Online Audio Cognitive Behavorial Therapy from this site https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/social-anxiety-treatment/audio-therapy/overcoming-social-anxiety , it took me 6 weeks...QUOTE]
> 
> 6 weeks? Than you never had a true sa, you were probably just shy. It is impossible to do that in six weeks, you even didn't come to the behavioral part of cbt in those six weeks.
> I am doing this seven months and the changes are so slow I mostly even don't notice them. It's only when I remember myself from a few months ago, then I can see how different am I now.


----------



## chhsadshajfgh (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes and CBT


----------



## compasstrail (Nov 4, 2013)

I went to therapy for 5 years. Didn't help much.

Antidepressant drugs made things worse. I felt nothing, and feeling nothing at all is worse than feeling crappy. At least you have some feedback.

The first therapy I tried that actually had some real positive effect was swimming with dolphins. I'm not kidding.

Another is what they call "equine therapy." Basically, it's hanging out with horses. Yeah, it helped too, seriously. Animals in nature kind of bring your spirit back to a reality that we lose in the modern, technological and industrial world.

But the most effective treatment I have tried is is considered illegal, however and unfortunately, and I won't speak about it here.


----------



## compasstrail (Nov 4, 2013)

... but maybe you can ask me about it privately.


----------



## jbobbrown (Nov 4, 2013)

Is there such a thing as anonymous therapy?

I'm aware of "doctor-patient confidentiality" but in this hypothetical case, let's just say its moot.


----------



## eris and dysnomia (Nov 5, 2013)

I haven't had much success with therapy but I'm willing to try yet again because I think that I need to.


----------



## BKLD (Aug 8, 2013)

You need to find a therapist who you feel comfortable with. With me, I tried talking to a few different therapists before I found the right one, and she has helped me to improve immensely in the past year. Still not quite there yet, I still have a little speed bump to go over when it comes to finding work and going back to school, but I'm way better than where I was a year ago. I do have insurance, so it's not too expensive.


----------



## Dustin17 (Oct 21, 2013)

Has anyone ever tried hypnotherapy? I am trying it this weekend. She is a registered therapist and her specialty is fears and phobias. I will need three sessions. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## LoungeFly (Jun 25, 2011)

Dustin17 said:


> Has anyone ever tried hypnotherapy? I am trying it this weekend. She is a registered therapist and her specialty is fears and phobias. I will need three sessions. I'll let you know how it goes.


Please do let us know how this goes? My GP had mentioned hypnosis as a form of therapy.


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm seeing if I can try it out, on a trial basis-- via work there is a benefit of a fixed number of sessions of therapy, for free. I'll see what's up this week.


----------

